# Mariage Iphone Xpro max & PC pour gros newbee chez Apple



## Brunau (8 Février 2020)

Salut à tous! Je suis nouveau ici
*Résumé: je suis sur PC et Android depuis toujours. Je suis super tenté par l'Iphone Xpro max pour la photo, mais j'ai peur que le mariage Iphone-PC me prenne VRAIMENT la tète. J'ai un gros à priori. Autant je suis très à l'aise avec mon matos actuel, autant Apple j'y connais rien, sauf que "ça a l'air super"
Je cherche des avis éclairés à ce sujet. Je précise que ce sera pour moi impossible de quitter PC (explications ci dessous...)*

Voilà. Je suis artisan bijoutier. Je photographiais jusqu'à présent mes créations avec du matos pro (hybride et objectifs Fuji macro, flashs studios... ), et je prends aussi beaucoup de photos loisir mais seulement au smartphone. Vu que les performances photos des smartphones évoluent à fond, j'ai préféré revendre tout mon matos photo (ce matin même... ), je vais confier dorénavant quelques shootings à un ami photographe pro, et je ferai tout le reste moi même au smartphone. Je compte donc m'acheter le photophone que je trouve le meilleur et le renouveler chaque année.

L'Iphone X pro max me séduit beaucoup par son ergonomie, taille, fluidité, son rendu écran et sa qualité "neutre" photo. Je trouve ça vraiment superbe.
Ce que je crains, ce sont les transferts entre Iphone et PC, communication entre les 2.
_(Je ne peux pas quitter PC car j'en ai 4, je vais pas les changer... et  ils fonctionnent bien entre eux, et puis j'ai des logiciels de contrôle de machine numériques pour mon atelier qui sont développés seulement sur PC. Tous en windows10. J'ai pensé à Imac, mais vraiment là ça ferait péter le budget et trop long de tout changer)_
Je suis passé hier chez Apple qui m'a dit "mais non vous inquiétez pas, tout va bien se passer avec votre PC"... Mais j'ai eu un son de cloche moins enthousiaste à la fnac.... Et je ne connais personne autour de moi qui a le combo Iphone + PC. Voilà.
*Pouvez vous me dire ce que je risque de rencontrer comme problèmes, et le cas échéant comment y remédier? Est ce que je m'inquiète pour rien? *
Je crains que si je me retrouve avec trop de contraintes et de limites, ça risque de me prendre vite la tète. Je suis pas patient avec ces machins. Faut que ça marche bien.
Je ne trouve pas qu'il y ait une différence abyssale entre Iphone Xpro et par exemple Note10+ qui est beaucoup moins cher et qui va bien se connecter à mes PC. Mais voilà l'Iphone me fait de l'oeil, ainsi que certaines appli que je ne vois pas chez Androïd, comme Spectre par exemple pour la photo pose longue....
Y a t il des photographes ici qui vont me convaincre de passer sur Iphone malgré PC? 

Question subsidiaire:

Je compte renouveler mon smartphone chaque année pour avoir toujours le top au niveau photo. (Ce sera toujours moins cher et moins chronophage que de shooter à l'hybride)
Pour ce renouvellement annuel, il me semble que les Iphone se revendent bien sans décoter comme des malades. Est ce une réputation encore fondée, ou bien je me trompe? Par exemple, quelle décote appliquer sur un Xpromax (64Go 1259€) revendu en excellent état, lors de la sortie de son successeurs, à un particulier? (J'ai demandé chez Apple, en gros il reprennent 800€ maximum je crois...)

Merci de m'avoir lu
Bruno


----------



## ericse (8 Février 2020)

Bonjour,
Il faudrait surtout savoir ce que tu fais de spécial aujourd'hui entre ton téléphone Android et ton PC, et que tu crains de ne plus pouvoir faire ensuite avec un iPhone. Parce que pour le courant, il me semble qu'il n'y a pas de différence entre iPhone et Android vis-à-vis d'un PC.


----------



## Gwen (8 Février 2020)

Franchement, entre un téléphone Android et un iPhone, la gestion sur PC est aussi simple pour l'un comme pour l'autre.

Pour la revente, oui, un iPhone se revend toujours très bien, néanmoins, depuis que Amazon vend des iPhone avec des remises intéressantes par moment, le tarif de rachat des iPhone a légèrement baissé. Mais on est loin de la décote d'un téléphone Android.


----------



## Brunau (8 Février 2020)

Pardon, oublié de préciser: c'est à 90% pour transférer des photos du smartphone vers le PC.


----------



## Brunau (8 Février 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Franchement, entre un téléphone Android et un iPhone, la gestion sur PC est aussi simple pour l'un comme pour l'autre.


Concrètement, ça se passe comment, comme avec Android? je branche un câble et roule ma poule? Le contenu de l'Iphone apparaît sur le PC? C'est ça que j'arrive pas à piger. J'ai entendu trop de réponses différentes.


----------



## Gwen (8 Février 2020)

Pour un iPhone, il faut télécharger le logiciel iTunes puis en effet, c'est roule ma poule    

iTunes est gratuit, tu peut peut être commencer par le télécharger et ensuite, tu vois s'il te convient pour gérer ton iPhone.









						iTunes
					

macOS Catalina est le meilleur moyen de profiter de votre collection de films, séries TV, musiques, podcasts, livres audio, etc. Et de l’enrichir.



					www.apple.com


----------



## Brunau (8 Février 2020)

Merci... bonne idée j'y avais pas pensé, je vais dl ça


----------



## Ipod-tow (9 Février 2020)

Sinon , installation d'Icloud sur PC , petite configuration de 5 min pour les dossier d'enregistrements et le transfert ce fait de façon automatique ,quotidienne et totalement transparente entre PC et Iphone . C'est merveilleux la technologie .


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2020)

Changer d'iPhone tous les ans pour être au top niveau photo ? je sais pas si c'est une bonne idée !


----------



## Nicolarts (9 Février 2020)

Brunau a dit:


> Je compte renouveler mon smartphone chaque année pour avoir toujours le top au niveau photo. (Ce sera toujours moins cher et moins chronophage que de shooter à l'hybride)



Prendre plutôt un iPhone 11 Pro pour top niveau photo pour éviter changer iPhone tous les années. Sinon, prend un reflex pour être sur/certain pour top niveau "trop" parfait pour ton travail.

Ta place, je prendrais un réflex et garder un smartphone que tu as actuellement. ça économise beaucoup de budget à lieu de changer tous les années.


----------



## Gwen (9 Février 2020)

Le Reflex, tu ne te balade pas avec tous les jours, c'est une utilisation différente.

Par contre, je pense qu'il peut être interessant de choisir un iPhone Pro et ne pas en changer tous les ans, mais tous les trois ans.


----------



## LaJague (9 Février 2020)

Même pas besoin d’iTunes ! Dans l’explorateur tu vois le tel et tu accèdes aux photos directement


----------

